# Potential Buy-Need Advice



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He looks pretty good. I think he's a bit overpriced but that depends on horse values in your area. At 3 he can't be considered a solid trail horse as he still has a young mind. Handsome boy. Let us know after you try him out.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I would like to see him without a saddle and video of him doing more than just trotting. 

What would you plan to do with him? They don't seem like they are solid on price (listed for $200 more on the youtube video) so they may go even lower. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks...I found out that this person is a horse trader and in our area, that is a "no no". They don't keep horses long enough to really work with them, they buy them cheap and sell them high. 

I am actually looking at a haflinger this weekend.

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1740744 - Avidan


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

myQHpaul said:


> I am actually looking at a haflinger this weekend.
> 
> DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1740744 - Avidan


The only issue I am having with the haflinger is that he is listed as "bay", otherwise he looks pretty nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I wouldn't give up on the black just because a dealer has him. I would be more cautious and get a PPE. I would take cash start my offer at 1/2 what they want.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

He is actually a really cute horse. See if you can talk her down on the price, $1,500 would be fair.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

myQHpaul said:


> Thanks...I found out that this person is a horse trader and in our area, that is a "no no". They don't keep horses long enough to really work with them, they buy them cheap and sell them high.
> 
> I am actually looking at a haflinger this weekend.
> 
> DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1740744 - Avidan


My uncle is a "horse dealer", sure he get's bad horses but gets just as many good horses. Buying from a horse dealer isn't the end of the world, plus usually horse dealers are more negotiable on the price over a private seller because they don't have the emotional attraction. Not saying there aren't bad horse dealers because there are plenty of them! But don't dislike all of them just because of some.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

SunnyDraco said:


> The only issue I am having with the haflinger is that he is listed as "bay", otherwise he looks pretty nice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I let the owner know when I talked to her tonight. She said she wasn't aware of that and that she must have picked the wrong color before placing the ad. She said he is a golden palomino color. I am going to look at him Sunday and she is sending me more pictures as well.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Sinister said:


> My uncle is a "horse dealer", sure he get's bad horses but gets just as many good horses. Buying from a horse dealer isn't the end of the world, plus usually horse dealers are more negotiable on the price over a private seller because they don't have the emotional attraction. Not saying there aren't bad horse dealers because there are plenty of them! But don't dislike all of them just because of some.


 
Nope, I don't have anything against all horse traders  We just have some very shady ones around us and the ones who have Ace have built up a reputation as selling horses that are sane for about 24 hours and spazz out after that. We have another one who claimed to have papers on a baby colt and then conveniently couldn't find them. Owner found out baby was never registered and is getting very frustrated. It's been 6 months since she bought the baby and no papers yet :-(


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

myQHpaul said:


> Nope, I don't have anything against all horse traders  We just have some very shady ones around us and the ones who have Ace have built up a reputation as selling horses that are sane for about 24 hours and spazz out after that. We have another one who claimed to have papers on a baby colt and then conveniently couldn't find them. Owner found out baby was never registered and is getting very frustrated. It's been 6 months since she bought the baby and no papers yet :-(


The whole turning into a pumpkin at midnight thing? :rofl: Those are my favorite!!


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

Sinister said:


> The whole turning into a pumpkin at midnight thing? :rofl: Those are my favorite!!


I've purchased a few of those in my day ;-)


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

feistymomma said:


> I've purchased a few of those in my day ;-)


I haven't yet, but if I'm buying from a questionable seller I go up multiple times and have some of my friends go and look at the horse on different days and talk to people around, like a little private investigator. LOL


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I wouldn't count him out. The best horse I've ever had came from a trader, he had a good eye. Bought the mare for his wife, then she found a taller older gelding two weeks later and sold the mare to us. He has several bad reps for various reasons, we just lucked out getting ahold of her from them!
I purchased my gelding from some traders who were in deeep water with local authorities. They were getting ready to haul a bunch to the (meat) sale. Wanted $550 for mine, said he was 8, dead broke, etc... He's 4! sent him off to the trainer, so not broke. But I knew what I was getting and couldn't let him go to the sale where he had a 99.9% chance of heading to Mexico. I had $1,000 in my pocket, bought him for $300 delivered. They knew he was crap and wouldn't get much for him at the sale! He's turning out great!

Ace looks lovely! Go see him, then get in writing that if it doesn't work out they'll buy him back. Tell them you heard they have a great reputation and surely would stand behind any horse they sold. Boost their egos!


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Ace looks lovely! Go see him, then get in writing that if it doesn't work out they'll buy him back. Tell them you heard they have a great reputation and surely would stand behind any horse they sold. Boost their egos!


Great idea, if they don't go with that, then something is surely fishy!
Good luck


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

Going with my horse friends on Sunday to look at the Haffy. It's very odd to find one so tall. Usually they are under 14.3 but he's 15.0. I have my horse friends with a combined 40 years experience with riding and training horses that will be looking him over with a fine tooth comb. The woman who owns Dan says that she rescues the Haffy's from auctions in amish country because it's cheaper for the amish farmers to get rid of them at the end of the summer and get new ones in the spring then feeding them over the winter and getting their feet done and giving shots ect. She got Danny from craigslist and is looking to just recoop the money she has invested in him so she can rescue more horses. I have my handy horse questionaire sheets and if it works, that is great but if there is no connection, my search for the perfect horse continues


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck!! I was lucky to find mine pretty easily!


----------



## AceIsHigh (Oct 29, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> He looks pretty good. I think he's a bit overpriced but that depends on horse values in your area. At 3 he can't be considered a solid trail horse as he still has a young mind. Handsome boy. Let us know after you try him out.


Just because he's 3 doesn't automatically make him not a solid horse, I am his current owner and I can tell you he certainly is a solid trail horse, he is very well trained and is the best horse on our farm, he's bomb proof my friends 7yr old sister rides him on the trail, and he is amazing


----------

